# Some of my old stuff



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

*13 Dayton's Builds ,Some of my old and new builds*

I built this few years ago..


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Clean!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Clean!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice homie......


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Sick work homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

nice builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

13dayton said:


>


its nice all the details :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> Sweet builds homie :thumbsup:






Thanks bigdogg.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Compton1964 said:


> Nice homie......


thanks homie


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> nice builds homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

OldSchoolVato said:


> its nice all the details :thumbsup:


tks homie


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

die cast


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

U got some nice looking rice my boy.......keep up the good work!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> U got some nice looking rice my boy.......keep up the good work!




Thanks homie. I appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice colors on the 56...cadis lookin good too:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

COAST2COAST said:


> nice colors on the 56...cadis lookin good too:thumbsup:


thanks brol!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

13dayton said:


>


sup mr Dayton, can you post pictures of the back of that pick up? im just curious loco....


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

OldSchoolVato said:


> sup mr Dayton, can you post pictures of the back of that pick up? im just curious loco....


here you go homie...


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

had to put a mural huh, I see :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

OldSchoolVato said:


> had to put a mural huh, I see :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice work up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Very nice work up in here!! :thumbsup:



thanks Tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

61 Impala


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Phuggin' SICK!!! Beautiful work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This is bad ass dayton.......


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

cool shit homie, the mural on the continental kit is something man


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn. .. nice work on that 61


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Phuggin' SICK!!! Beautiful work!!! :thumbsup:



Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is bad ass dayton.......



thanks homie.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

OldSchoolVato said:


> cool shit homie, the mural on the continental kit is something man


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn. .. nice work on that 61


I appreciate it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

chevrolet caprice (taxi/fire chief)


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

you got some pretty sick ass work in here loco  cant wait to see some new projects


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

jojo in VV said:


> you got some pretty sick ass work in here loco  cant wait to see some new projects



thanks bro. I started a rag 64 and a glasshouse, I don't have much time so the progress is slow. oem paint job, 64 is painted already glasshouse undecided. looking for original paint codes.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

1955 chevy cameo pick up


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I digs that truck!!! :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds homie much props


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> I digs that truck!!! :h5:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice builds homie much props


tks Homie.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

87 buick grand national


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn that bish is clean!!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn that bish is clean!!


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

13dayton said:


> 87 buick grand national





13dayton said:


>


this is badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Chingon el regal.... awesome work homie


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



thanks Bigdogg.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Compton1964 said:


> Chingon el regal.... awesome work homie


Gracias homie.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:worship:​Badass builds homie...


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn homie that regal is on point!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Simon homie regal looks dope diggin it!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

13dayton said:


>


 bad ass!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, some sick work all around homie!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

sneekyg909 said:


> :worship:​Badass builds homie...



thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

rockin562 said:


> Damn homie that regal is on point!





pina's LRM replica said:


> Simon homie regal looks dope diggin it!





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!!!





dig_derange said:


> damn, some sick work all around homie!


Thanks Homies.! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

79 DEVILLE


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

More pics???


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

sneekyg909 said:


> More pics???


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

a lil update of what i"m doing..

chevy nomad


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

13dayton said:


>


dope!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

13dayton said:


> a lil update of what i"m doing..
> 
> chevy nomad


Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> dope!


thanks


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good bro (thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

the engine


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Interior


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work homie... I'm diggin the piss outta that blue Coupe DeVille


----------



## Sunnysrides (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

U getting down again sergio. Keep it up homie


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> Damn nice work homie... I'm diggin the piss outta that blue Coupe DeVille


thanks homie I built that few years ago


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Sunnysrides said:


> Nice


thanks bro


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> U getting down again sergio. Keep it up homie


I'm trying man.

the wheel..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

This is looking good bro :thumbsup:


Hope u have it done by sat for the show :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got some clean ass work on here, homie.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bugs-one said:


> You got some clean ass work on here, homie.


Thanks homie.









bigdogg323 said:


> This is looking good bro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hope u have it done by sat for the show :cheesy:




Thanks Frank.
Looks like it's gonna be ready for sat.!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

almost ready...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

13dayton said:


> almost ready...


 Looks real good so you going to the show on Sat ?


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

chevyman1962 said:


> Looks real good so you going to the show on Sat ?


Yes I'm going.!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

13dayton said:


> Yes I'm going.!


:shocked:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

You comin on saturday bro, c u there........pm me


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> You comin on saturday bro, c u there........pm me


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

my cars at the show


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

13dayton said:


>


 clean ride bro.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

warsr67 said:


> clean ride bro.


Thanks Wars67 I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice! I'm REALLY digging the lac on 3 and the 56 nomad! I didn't even know they made a nomad that year I know they make 55 and 57 did you have to make that ur self? loosk like photoetch grill and custom skirts as well. nice quality!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Nice! I'm REALLY digging the lac on 3 and the 56 nomad! I didn't even know they made a nomad that year I know they make 55 and 57 did you have to make that ur self? loosk like photoetch grill and custom skirts as well. nice quality!


Thanks homie.!

This is the kit that i used 










The grill is the same one that comes with the kit

I made the skirts and sun visor as well














Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

got sum clean builds up in here homie


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> got sum clean builds up in here homie


Thanks Pina.! :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN SERGIO REGAL STILL LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> CONGRATS ON THE WIN SERGIO REGAL STILL LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup:


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> CONGRATS ON THE WIN SERGIO REGAL STILL LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup:





noanoaenterprise said:


> x2:thumbsup:


Thanks 2nd place with the regal


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

49 Merc


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

firme looking builds homie dat 61 looks dope an the buick looks clean much props


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> firme looking builds homie dat 61 looks dope an the buick looks clean much props





Thanks Pina :thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

60 Impala


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

13dayton said:


> 60 Impala


nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Builds are looking GREAT!!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean builds, homie. KUTGW.


----------

